# Introprogramm



## Private Joker (6. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte fragen welches Intromakingprogramm sich am besten für Anfänger eignet aber dennoch gut bis professionel aussieht.

thx4answer

Private Joker


----------



## metalux (6. April 2005)

Nabend,
 ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es so eine Software namens Swish gibt. Mußte mal googeln.

 Gruß Jens


----------

